# Tennis



## EX PACE DRIVER (May 8, 2010)

Looking for a game of tennis that does not cost the earth im in lagoa in the algarve


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

tennis, I am more curious what an ex pace driver is?


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER (May 8, 2010)

Ex pace driver means that i used to work for pace petroleum. I was a tanker driver for 15 yrs. Delivering to forecourts around london and the south east. Pace petroleum started after q 8 petroleum went back to quwait after the gulf war when sadam hussein was caught there was no threat to them. Prior to that they wanted protection for their oil fields from the british army


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

cheers for that, I must have had a 'blonde' moment!!!! sorry girls just wondered what one was. 
Don't live in the Algarve so don't know what their tennis clubs are like, but I would say the ones attached to the golf courses are probably the most expensive. Try the tourist board, and find out where the others are.


----------



## EX PACE DRIVER (May 8, 2010)

I am curious what an "active ex pat" is.. Also what are the stars for. And where in portugal is caldas de rainha.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

need someone to answer those questions who actually knows what they all mean,


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have put that question to the administrators of the forum, a few months ago and still waiting for the answer. Mainly what the rep power means?????
:confused2:


----------

